# Snake ID



## Bench_Warmer01 (Apr 12, 2010)

I had a friend from the kimberley area, send me these pictures of a snake they saw near her cabin, the locals including a 'knowledgable aboriginal man' assured everyone this snake was an olive python, I've already had it looked at.

but's an interesting one, and im bored,anyone else wanna have a guess? liasis or anteresia?


----------



## dazzarama (Apr 12, 2010)

olive


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 12, 2010)

Last time I checked Olive pythons didn't have a pattern, looks to me like a childrens python.


----------



## dazzarama (Apr 12, 2010)

but they come in different variations


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 12, 2010)

With the distinct stripe along the side of the face as with all childrens and stimsons?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 12, 2010)

Don't trust every "knowledgable aboriginal man" you meet in the Kimberley, I once had someone tell me the Black-headed Python I was removing from the road was venomous because , up that way , they all mate with King Browns !

Local Childrens, for sure!!


----------



## Acrochordus (Apr 12, 2010)

It's not _Liasis olivaceus_, i reckon it is _Antaresia childreni._
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Kitah (Apr 12, 2010)

It has a faint pattern, so not an olive. Also, the headshape looks wrong to be an olive. Antaresia of some sort... childrens seem to fade the most with age, so possibly childrens?


----------



## chickensnake (Apr 12, 2010)

ant would be my guess, lol it there a beetle hitching a ride in the 2nd pic?


----------



## shellfisch (Apr 12, 2010)

Good size Children's....must be good tucker up there


----------



## dazzarama (Apr 12, 2010)

its big 4 a childrens


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 12, 2010)

_Antaresia childreni - _can see slight patterning and has a different looking head to _Liasis._


----------



## Bench_Warmer01 (Apr 12, 2010)

I shouldve also added, this snake was around 1 metre long, Ive been trying to convince my friend it's a childrens, but according to her and the 'experienced aboriginal man' it's an olive, he knows because he's a local..


----------



## Kitah (Apr 12, 2010)

Length is about right for a childrens python as well. definitely wasn't an olive


----------



## thals (Apr 12, 2010)

That definitely looks like childreni to me, faint patterning but it's there.


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Apr 12, 2010)

I think its a brown snake, mostly because its colour.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

its a taipan I can see the fangs


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 12, 2010)

nope, juvie patternless burmese


----------



## dazzarama (Apr 12, 2010)

its a retic


----------



## schizmz (Apr 12, 2010)

Albino yellow eyelash pit viper.. its obvious. 8)


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 12, 2010)

now that I look at that second pic a bit closer... I think I see legs.... 

It's a big garden skink.... everything's big out that way


----------



## JrFear (Apr 12, 2010)

soo not an olive! i go with ant!


----------



## dazzarama (Apr 12, 2010)

but there not clear pictures


----------



## jase75 (Apr 12, 2010)

Its a Childrens Python.


----------



## Kitah (Apr 12, 2010)

dazzarama said:


> but there not clear pictures



They're not actually that bad, and they're clear enough  The shape of the head, the distinctive lateral stripes on the head (distinctive to _Antaresia_), the faint markings on the rest of the body, the length (given as an estimation of 1m) + stoutness of the body for that length.... All indicates a member of the _Antaresia_ family, most likely _childreni_.... Still definitely not an olive...


----------



## dazzarama (Apr 12, 2010)

ok then its a childrens


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Apr 12, 2010)

Mate, i knew a few ol' aboriginal fellas around cardwell and can say it's definetely a Crocodile:lol:


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Apr 12, 2010)

id say its a childrens also can somebody tell me how to start a thread as i cannot find a way


----------

